# Flat tyre help



## DavidR (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello!

I have a UK Audi TTS from 2008 I believe.

As I parked up at gatwick airport I noticed a nail in my rear left tyre and that is was deflated a little. I didn't have time to sort it as I was catching a flight.

I know there is no spare in the car, what would be in my car that could help when I return? I have never looked, will there be a pump/foam (assuming it isn't removed) that will get me home 30 mins away. The tyres are 19inch.

My flight doesn't touch down util 1.30am so I won't be be at my car until about 3am, I could call someone out but if there is a quicker way to recover the car home so I'm not waiting an hour when its fixed (if it can be) when I get back that's what I'd ideally like to go with.

The wheel I believe needs to be unlocked to be changed - I am assuming the key for this is in my car - so I can't call someone to fix the car while I'm away - unless they recovery company (The green Company) has a key too.

Any help or experience with tyre issues would be a huge help!

Thank you!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a compressor in the back, underneath the carpet, runs on the cig-lighter socket. Since you seem to have a small leak in the tyre, I'd suggest to pump it up using that compressor and then drive to a tyre service centre to get it fixed. Don't start messing around with the tyre gunk. After using that crap, you're tyre will be shot and beyond repair.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, Depending how long you are away for, but tyre won't be in a very good state after being left with the weight of the car on the flat tyre, the bead will very likely be away from the rim. If the Gunk/compressor is in the car, you may be lucky & get enough air in it to get you home, otherwise it could turn out to be an expensive puncture, with new tyre req.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The security wheel bolt key, wheel spanner, jack, compressor and foam stuff should all be under the boot floor.

My approach would be to see how deflated the tyre is on your return. If it's still at least partially inflated then I'd simply leave the nail in situ, pump it up with the compressor and drive carefully home, checking the tyre at regular intervals. 
Then it's easy to sort it at your chosen tyre place at a convenient time and hopefully the nail position does not preclude a repair.

If you use the foam stuff you'll need a new tyre (or maybe a pair) so avoid that if you can.

If the tyre is completely flat you could still try pumping it up and then waiting to see how quickly it deflates, then make a judgement on whether to do a drive/pump up/drive/pump up routine or call someone out.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> The security wheel bolt key, wheel spanner, jack, compressor and foam stuff should all be under the boot floor.
> 
> My approach would be to see how deflated the tyre is on your return. If it's still at least partially inflated then I'd simply leave the nail in situ, pump it up with the compressor and drive carefully home, checking the tyre at regular intervals.
> Then it's easy to sort it at your chosen tyre place at a convenient time and hopefully the nail position does not preclude a repair.
> ...


Excellent advice. I couldn't have put any better myself.


----------



## DavidR (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey all, thanks for the help I really appreciate it. I'll inflate the tyre if possible, hopefully it isn't off the rim and take it steady home checking a couple times, luckily my journey home is a sortish one.

Thanks again!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

yes best way,don't start playing with the nail, and avoid using the gunk if possible.
It shouldn't be of the rim,as it's a slow puncture and hasn't been driven flat.
Anyway best of luck.


----------



## billybentley (Apr 21, 2012)

the tyre is only repairable if the nail is in the centre portion of the tread area. so if it is near the sidewall the tyre will have to be replaced any way. also remember the foam in the boot has an expiry date. (4 years). so my advise would be if nail is near sidewall stick foam in as both will need replacing any way.


----------



## DavidR (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey thanks for the replies and help.

When I returned the tyre hadn't deflated much more -if any more - luckily, I added some air to it and got home fine stopping just once to see the tyre was still ok which it was.

Unfortunately it wasn't a simple nail in the tyre it had some attachment on it, which pierced a second circle around the nail, making it unrepairable despite it being in the tread not tyre wall. So I'm grabbing a whole new tyre and a fresh MOT.

Slightly OT: I'm actually putting it up for sale too, moving into London and with the cost of parking/insurance that will bring and the less use I'll get out of it means selling it. It will be the second white TTS I've had and sold, doesn't get any easier parting with it!


----------

